# x11/tint - battery status?



## paean (Feb 2, 2010)

I have installed x11/tint via ports (tint2-0.7.1), added _battery = 1_ to _~/.config/tint2/tint2rc_.

Upon running _/usr/local/bin/tint2_ I receive the error: 


```
tint2 is build without battery support
```

Looking in tint's Makefile, I noticed


```
CONFIGURE_ARGS=	--disable-battery
```

Not having tinkered with Makefiles, I simply commented out the line, deinstalled and reinstalled. 

Now I don't get the error, but there's still no battery information in tint. I edited the Makefile again and change the argument to _--enable-battery_, but nothing improved.

My battery:


```
acpiconf -i 0
Design capacity:	38880 mWh
Last full capacity:	32320 mWh
Technology:		secondary (rechargeable)
Design voltage:		10800 mV
Capacity (warn):	1944 mWh
Capacity (low):		388 mWh
Low/warn granularity:	1 mWh
Warn/full granularity:	1 mWh
Model number:		ThinkPad Battery
Serial number:		
Type:			LION
OEM info:		IBM Corporation 
State:			high 
Remaining capacity:	98%
Remaining time:		unknown
Present rate:		0 mW
Voltage:		12313 mV
```

I have noticed that the package defaults to disabling the battery as well.

Has anyone been able to get their battery status to display in tint?


----------



## paean (Mar 9, 2010)

Follow up on this: 

I gave up and used a conky script to display my battery status.


----------



## Oko (Mar 9, 2010)

FreeBSD should have something like *apm * on OpenBSD.


----------

